# SV - which device for Newbie



## jbo_c (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks like Anova has a virtual lock on the SV universe although there are clearly other players.  I’m thinking I’ll get the Anova Precision at $139.  Is that a good choice and price?  

The Nano at $99 is tempting but seems a little less flexible from what I’ve read

Other suggestions?  Anywhere a lot better place to purchase than anywhere else?

Thanks.

     Jbo


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2020)

I have two of the older version . The 800 and the 900 watt . Haven't had any trouble with either one . The removable / adjustable clamp is a plus over the Nano .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 19, 2020)

I bought my Anova pro on Amazon for $100 off cheapest I found anywhere. I went with Anova because I don’t have to use the app to run the unit. I like the digital read out and the fact that the clamp is completely removable.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 19, 2020)

I have an older Anova 800 watt.  Works great.  I usually cook in a 14qt stock pot.  Tin foil top.  Nothing fancy. 

RG


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 19, 2020)

I do have the Anova Nano and has worked flawlessly many cooks. I would say having a removable or adjustable clamp would be useful.
I sprung for the Everie 12 qt with hinged lid and neoprene sleeve ... works well, but wish larger at times.
Happy, but would do both different a bit as noted above.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 19, 2020)

I have the Inkbird and works great and is WiFi.  They also support this fourm.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 19, 2020)

On sale for $80.  Do yourself a favor and also get a container that will hold the meat under water.

Cant get link to post but it amazon


----------



## sandyut (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a 100w inkbird and they are usually well under $100 on Amazon.  I love it!


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2020)

I bought the Inkbird 100w when it came out with a duscount code a couple years ago 1,000 watts. The new 200w looks like it has a round plastic body without the vents vs square body. I believe both are 1,000 watts and wifi with permanent clamp.  Inkbird puts up all their give aways and discount codes in the Meat Thermometer forum so you will have to go there and look up SV threads they started and tag them to see if the discount code is still available or they may pm you a code.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2020)

I have Anova and Inkbird and use the Inkbird most of the time


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 19, 2020)

I have the Anova Precision but I caught a sale on Amazon for around $100.  There are tons of accessories for sous vide, I have a Rubbermaid plastic tub with a sousvide lid and insulation, a neoprene band that has velcro so it fits on about any pot, I have a universal round neoprene lid.  I also have some bag weights, and I bought a rack for my plastic tub.  There are many sources for products, my sleeves and weights are from SO-VIDA and I'm really pleased with them.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 20, 2020)

I have the inkbird and it works very well, the unit is quiet and the wifi works great


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2020)

I have 2 Gourmia’s they are WiFi, and 1200 watts. About $100 each & have had them both for a couple of years & they still work like new.
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 20, 2020)

I have the older Anova 800w. and haven't had any issues with it so yet. I would not be afraid to get an Inkbird if I didn't have this one.


----------

